# Force Fetch



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I am in the process of force fetching my 8 mos old BLF. I had her holding well and then went to the ear pinch fetching part. After 3 days of training she seemed to be doing very well however for the last 2 days she is really starting to chew hard on the training buck and not holding as well.
This is my first force fetch so I am a novice at reading her, Is this normal?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you following any sort of training program?

When a dog is chomping on the object you're using to force on, give a little cuff on the bottom of the jaw and enforce the hold command. If it continues or you get a couple time where the chomping becomes very aggressive, give a cuff on the top of the nose. The top of the nose tends to send a stronger signal and should be used sparingly as its affects tends to wear off.

Do you know anyone in the area that has force fetched multiple dogs? If so I'd highly recommend working with them for your first go round as this is a HUGE part of your tool box in training a retriever and should be properly and thoroughly the first time.


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Chaws I am using Fowl Dawgs as a training platform. I tried the top of the nose thing to no avail. There are some people that I can try for some help but they are 2 hrs away and my schedule is tight so if it doesn't work out I will have to figure it out on my own.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

If your following Fowldogs shoot Rick an E-mail or give him a call he will be glad to help.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Hit the bottom of the jaw and keep her head up. FF is partially about mouth control, so don't let her move it.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just a good tap, BTW, don't knock her teeth through the buck...


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your insight. I followed Browndogs advice and sent Rick Stawski an email. Talk about customer service. This gentleman returned my email quickly including his phone #. I called him, recieved good advice and then he asked me to phone him again to let him know what progress I made with his suggestions.
You were right Browndog he is a good guy.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

i have FF dogs for 16 years and what you are describing happens alot but is due to how the dog is handling the pressure. it might be you may need to back of on how much pressure you are applying. I would also agree with what has already been said about tapping under the jaw and say "hold".

FF will take about a month if done correctly so dont rush it. if you rush it and try to apply too much pressure you may cause some mouth problems like hardmouth or a dog that rolls the bird in the mouth.

good luck.


----------

